# Hey!!!! Introduction (there's no where to really have the proper Introduction on here



## carolina24 (May 8, 2009)

:laughing:Hey Everybody!
The name is Kimberly But, most people call me Kimbo. I am colorful & quite creative and also an INFJ (according to the temperament test).I'm Vegetarian & In L♥VE with UFC!!! I'm currently working on opening my own Consulting Biz. Which is going to be awesome. I can't wait!!!!! I'm also an ARTIST!! (Check me out on eBay or myspace "kimbo's Designs") Anyhoo, I’m Married to a wonderful man named Carll. I have two wonderful little boys Who I couldn’t possibly love or adore more! They are My Inspiration in life! (I won’t give out much info about my precious little ones due to prevs! I mean this is the internet!)!  




*Music is Love It's truly the window into the soul*
}I have to say that I'm a Diehard (original) Lynard Skynard Fan!!! If Ronnie was alive today I prolly would be a total groupie. His music just free's me. It has ever since I was a Kid. and, whenever I die I hope that my husband can remember to play Simple man at my Funeral. For My boys.
"To me, there's nothing freer than a bird, you know, just flying wherever he wants to go. And, I don't know, that's what this country is all about, being free. I think everyone wants to be a free bird." Ronnie Van Zant, spoken during an interview while 

*Television That I'm into;*
Lucille Ball! Iv'e always been a huge fan ever since I was a youngster! She's one of my Heroes.I just Love "I LOVE LUCY 
*My Heroes*
God!!!! Jesus!!!! Because without them we would all be nothing!! Thank you & I love you Lord!!

Let it go, lay it down, Leave it at the feet of Jesus, let it go, Peace can be found at the cross. Peace & Love:wink:


----------



## TheHappyMinority (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi there, welcome aboard! I like your attitude so far, and that you're vegetarian (me too). I'm a lot more umm... spiritual I suppose, than religious. I think we're all parts of 'God', if that makes sense. I'm Australian... Oh, and I really like watching UFC too - my partner and I try out holds on each other all the time. I love music. and am pretty into music that MEANS something instead of MTV pop, primal desire stuff. I'm occassionly very very odd. I also wish I was as ambitious as you seem.


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

I like Simple Man. It is a good song.

Nice to have you here, Kimbo.


----------

